

Ask HN: Place where I can find a list algorithm problems? - mippie_moe

I'm looking for a resources containing a list of algorithm problems (book, website, etc.)<p>Other than topcoder.com, I haven't been able to find a good resource -- ideally the resource will include solutions. Any recommendations?
======
sonabinu
Check out <http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~vazirani/algorithms/all.pdf>

------
jfdimark
Try Kaggle, a marketplace for algorithm problems. Not sure you can view the
solutions but you can view the problems being listed.

